
UK government admits rabies poster gaffe - okket
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-44911209
======
NeedMoreTea
Oh this is delightful. Scarfolk Council is one of the best parody sites I've
ever seen, their dystopian recreations of 70s public information posters,
books and toys are perfect with just the right fonts, colours and layouts. Too
perfect apparently!

If you were around in the 70s and 80s you should visit.
[https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/](https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/)

